# Объявления > Всяко-разно > Продам >  Логарифмическая линейка Albert Nestler  - для коллекционеров и антикваров

## Аннапурна

Продам немецкую логарифмическую линейку Albert Nestler Electro №37. Модель 1930-х гг.
Цена 275 грн.

----------


## Аннапурна

ап

----------


## Время ситцевое

А эта антикварная линейка чем-то отличается от обыкновенной?
У нас есть советская, ей лет 40. 
Так вроде бы точно такая же, как на фото...

----------


## Аннапурна

функционально вряд ли отличается, но имеет бОльшую ценность (из-за модели и фирмы-производителя).

----------


## Аннапурна

ап

----------


## Аннапурна

ап

----------


## kyznec-

А...ТЬ!!!
А я,................................................  ..................................................  ..................................................  ..................................................  ....
свою,времён СССР за 30 гриш отдаю,б...........................................  ..................................................  ..................................................  ...........ть!!!

----------


## Аннапурна

ап

----------


## Аннапурна

ап

----------


## Аннапурна

ап

----------


## Аннапурна

ап

----------


## Аннапурна

ап

----------


## Аннапурна

ап

----------


## Аннапурна

ап

----------


## Аннапурна

ап

----------


## Аннапурна

ап

----------


## Аннапурна

ап

----------


## Виталий Юрьевич

> функционально вряд ли отличается, но имеет бОльшую ценность (из-за модели и фирмы-производителя).


 При условии идеального внешнего вида и состояния...а так....)

----------


## Аннапурна

ап

----------


## Аннапурна

ап

----------


## Аннапурна

ап

----------


## Аннапурна

ап

----------


## Маленький Мук

Сколько батарея держит?
Какая прошивка?

----------


## Аннапурна

ап

----------


## Аннапурна

ап

----------


## Аннапурна

ап

----------


## Санда

100 грв?

----------

